# EXPERIENCED Crew member needed cc shootout tourney



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

Looking for experienced crew member to fish the Center Console shootout on my boat. Normally run with 4... down to 3 and One crew member is not fully locked down so looking for possible replacement. Must be experienced and capable. Will be an overnighter. Tourney fee is $500 plus fuel and ice which will be split between crew and myself. Pm if interested.


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

Did you find crew members?


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

i have 2 maybies at the moment. i will know this evening.


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

crew filled


----------



## justndavis (May 3, 2010)

*All My Crew Backed Out-Need 3*

I am fishing my 35' this weekend for the CC Shootout. All three of my guys have backed out. I have room for 3. Blue Water Varsity Anglers ONLY!! I am not a guide. Call or TEXT; Justin 713-837-6881


----------

